# Chino & Shadow



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thought I would post a few recent photos of Chino & Shadow. As usual, Shadow is always moving so fast that I don't get as many photos of her.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Adorable. I really love the peeking over the couch one!!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you! I was lucky to get one! I had my phone in my hand when I saw her.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Aww, I just adore your two sooooo much, Judy!:love2 Chino has sure grown up, but still adorable with all of his toys in his bed, lol. That photo of Shadow cracked me up! Thanks for bringing a wide smile to Seattle this morning! :mrgreen:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Chino and his toys..."They're ALL mine, mine, mine!".
Shadow..."Can you SEE me NOW?".
Adorable!!♡♥♡♥♡♥♡


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks TC, Chino is a big boy, almost 14 lbs now. 

Sharon, Chino loves his toys, and yes he thinks they are all his:luv


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I got a few more photos today, and more of Shadow this time.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh Judy!! What wonderful cuddle buddies they are!! You captured some Special pictures there!
♡♡♡LOVE♡♡♡


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks Sharon! I love that they cuddle together! I am so blessed to have them!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy,
I will never forget, how Sweet Chino kept a vigil by Little Echo...
I am so Happy that he and Shadow have each other...
And you are so Blessed to have them!
(((HUGS)))


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

That's what I was thinking of today Sharon. I am so happy that Chino has Shadow now, after what he went through when Echo was sick.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Shadow's a great looking cat, that fur looks so soft. And you already know how much of a Chino fan I am. Great pics, I love seeing updates.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Jeff!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow- those are some seriously cute snuggle photos!! What a blessing these two are! 
happy little sighs and coos- thanks for sharing their pix!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Sooo cute! I love how Chino puts his paw around Shadow! He's such a sweetheart. And 14 lbs? He's definitely a grown cat now! And Shadow doesn't look much smaller, either! Seeing your kitties happy makes me happy, too!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Absolutely adorable! I LOVE how Chino hoards all of his toys in his bed, haha. So sweet. And the photos of them cuddling and grooming each other... seriously too sweet for words! Chino and Shadow are so gorgeous and seem to be such sweethearts! 

Shadow is SO shiny, plush and soft looking... I just want to pet her! haha such a beauty!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Speechie, TC and Mandy & Ellie!

Shadow is as soft as she looks. Chino has more of a "rough" coat and he sheds a lot. They are both very sweet natured and they love people. Chino is more the sensitive type and gets frightened by loud noises, storms, things like that. Shadow is more adventurous and not as easily frightened.


----------



## sasasola (Apr 5, 2013)

Beautiful kitties you have! And Shadow's coat looks so very soft and shiny. Just beautiful!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Susy!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

You have really gotten some amazing photos Judy! 

Chino...just so eternally sweet. 14 lbs! The Chino-pretzel and the Shadow-peek-a-boo pics were adorable - when I clicked on the one of Shadow to get a bigger pic, I just laughed out loud. Look at those huge eyes! And then in the next pic, she's all grown up - and stunning!

So Chino is hoarding all his toys, but he lets Shadow share! How sweet are those pics of him grooming her and then him with his paw over her? My heart is just melting... :luv


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Patty! 

It's hard to believe that Chino and Shadow are so grown up now. They are still running around and playing like crazy and still acting like kittens much of the time.


----------

